# Bearded dragons and children



## Nattyw1984 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi all, Im considering getting a bearded dragon to add to our menagerie, however, i have two children 2 and 10 months and am worried about the salmonella risk. I plan on keeping beardie either in my room or in living room on top of sideboard, will use alcohol gel after handling, its unlikely the girls will have contact , (the baby certainly wont, the elder one may have a look while under my supervision but will be told not to touch) but ive heard that i shouldnt get one if i have children under five, due to the risk of contracting from indirect contact, please can you advise, thanks!


----------



## nelly1 (Oct 27, 2009)

Nattyw1984 said:


> Hi all, Im considering getting a bearded dragon to add to our menagerie, however, i have two children 2 and 10 months and am worried about the salmonella risk. I plan on keeping beardie either in my room or in living room on top of sideboard, will use alcohol gel after handling, its unlikely the girls will have contact , (the baby certainly wont, the elder one may have a look while under my supervision but will be told not to touch) but ive heard that i shouldnt get one if i have children under five, due to the risk of contracting from indirect contact, please can you advise, thanks!


.
If you keep cats/dogs/hamsters/ birds or eat and cook fresh chicken you stand as much chance of catching it as you do with owning a rep.
Just genral hygine needed


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Unless you let your kids ingest the beardie's poop, there is next to no risk of salmonella.
As long as proper hand washing procedures are in place and the animal's enclosure is kept clean, the chances of anybody catching anything from it is minimal. 
They are perfectly safe to touch to people of all ages! 
I've heard people selling their whole collections unnecessarily due to this fear of their new baby catching something from their reptiles, but as long as proper hygiene is followed then they are no risk to you : victory:
I kiss and handle my gecko quite frequently and she's never given me anything


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

So long as you wash your hands and also keep the viv clean it wont be a problem for you or your kids.
Hear is a pic of my little lad with a beardie, he is under 5 and never had any problems.


----------



## Nattyw1984 (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks guys id hoped that it was a case of just being sensible and not a risk from them being in the room, and youve reassured me! We have two dogs and i caught hannah sharing her yogurt with one the other day!lol! ill just excise a little extra caution. No doubt ill have plenty more questions as im researching as much as poss before i get our new friend. Thanks for your speedy responses!


----------

